# some cute pics of the girls



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

heres some cute pics of the girls from the weekend

noooooooo, are you serious?!









one of our many staring contests (the girls won every time)









ozzy after her bath









where did you get that shirt?!?!?









ozzy's smooshy face









i've been working out









ozzy being a hammock squish









the look of "i hate you for bathing me"









hi









ozzy just before she jumped off my shoulder into the cage









just a cute pic









ozzy in the fleece pile









molly in the fleece pile









i'll tell you one thing, the girls love kool aid









molly eating a cheese nip









but...pweez?









hope you enjoyed  i cant believe they're already 7 months, so much bigger than before


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

Cute Pictures


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, cute girls. Such attitude! I love the staring contest, that happens at my house too.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow they've got so big! I remember when they were teeny little fluff-bundles

Cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

pics from the last bath when they were younger: 










and ozzy giving kisses as a baby









and now









she's so big


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Sooo cute! The first time I bathed Artemis, I made the mistake of wearing shorts. He was so desperate to get out of the tub that he climbed up my leg, digging his (unclipped) claws into my leg! It was painful. :roll:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i feel your pain, i got emo comments all day :roll:


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They got soooo big! I remember when my girls were that little, they grew up so fast, sigh *tear*


----------

